# What is the best horse management software?



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I use the free online version of Rendaivu. Its just Rendaivu - Horse and Stable Management Software - Home 

They do have a desktop version as well, which you have to pay for, but I find the free online one does everything I need it to.


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw the Rendaivu program. It is hard to complain about free software. Thanks for the tip.
Doveguy


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I also started to use Rendaivu, but kind of let it fall by the wayside.

I found it much easier to keep a hard copy of everything- I have a calendar planner to schedule appointments/shows, a notebook to write down when the vet/farrier/dentist were here and when they were dewormed, and a portfolio to keep all the bills/registration/coggins/etc in.

For me it's nicer to have everything on hand. I've entered a show before and forgot to send in a proof of Flu/Rhino in with the entry, went to pick up my number and they wouldn't give it to me. Ran out to the truck, grabbed the vet bill to show them - wallah! Got my number. Would've been hard if I relied only on Rendaivu


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

oh yeah don't get me wrong, I have a binder file with ID information, farrier, worming, vaccination history as well as a full veterinary history for each horse. I use rendaivu more to keep track of costs then anything else


----------

